# hilfe



## heimhilfe (23 Januar 2010)

mein enkel hatt mir im haubt system  meines notbook etwas verstelt jetzt bleibt er TOT er lästsich nicht mehr hochfahren ist er jetzt schrott


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Januar 2010)

*AW: hilfe*

Versuche mal, mit der Betriebssystem-CD zu starten und evtl. über eine Systemwiederherstellung die Sache zu retten. Falls das auch nicht geht, muss wahrscheinlich das Betriebssystem neu installiert werden.


----------



## heimhilfe (23 Januar 2010)

*AW: hilfe*

habe ich alles schon versucht aber er ist tot das heist er macht nichts


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Januar 2010)

*AW: hilfe*

Er sacht nix? - Hm. Was da los ist, können wir natürlich so aus der Ferne schlecht sagen. Nur mal eine doofe Frage: ist noch eine CD-Rom im Laufwerk? Hol die erstmal raus (Laptop kurz anschalten und sofort Laufwerk aufmachen und nachgucken). 

Wenn nach dem Anmachen weder der Monitor geht (Buchstabenfolge beim Booten) noch ein leises Gerappel der Festplatte zu hören ist, solltest du mit dem Ding wohl mal zum Kundendienst gehen.


----------



## heimhilfe (23 Januar 2010)

*AW: hilfe*

ich kann nichts machen er ist tot wie oft noch


----------



## Heiko (23 Januar 2010)

*AW: hilfe*

In dem Fall mußt Du einen Fachmann vor Ort fragen. Das, was hier gerade abläuft, ist wie wenn man seinen Hausarzt anruft, ihm per Telefon ins Ohr hustet und dann wissen will was man hat und was man einnehmen soll...


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Januar 2010)

*AW: hilfe*

Sehe ich auch so. Da Du wohl nicht so dämlich sein wirst und den Netzstecker nicht vergessen hast einzustecken o.ä., können wir hier von fern nicht sagen, an was es liegt. Das kann alles mögliche sein. Netzteil kaputt, oder Festplatte kaputt, oder Wackelkontakt, oder sonstwas. Alles weitere wäre Kaffeesatzleserei.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Januar 2010)

*AW: hilfe*



heimhilfe schrieb:


> mein enkel hatt mir im haubt system  meines notbook etwas verstelt jetzt bleibt er TOT


erkläre mal "tot"
was passiert genau, wenn du anschaltest? (mit Netzstecker, um Akkuprobleme auszuschließen)


----------



## heimhilfe (23 Januar 2010)

*AW: hilfe*

es passiert nichts


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Januar 2010)

*AW: hilfe*

Dann glaube ich nicht, dass (nur) etwas verstellt wurde... Eher, dass etwas kaputt gegangen ist. Vielleicht eine Kleinigkeit, aber das ist ein Fall für einen Fachmann. Leider können wir da nicht helfen, es gibt einfach zu viele mögliche Ursachen...

BIOS-Update mit falschem BIOS oder abgebrochenes BIOS-Update, Mainboard zerstört wegen Kurzschluß über USB-Kabel, vielleicht ist durch Übertaktung was kaputt gegangen. 

Ich hatte mal ein Laptop, da musste ich (totaler Laie) das komplette Teil auseinander schrauben, um dann festzustellen, dass an irgendeiner Batterie eine Halterung abgebrochen war. Ich war fasziniert, denn da wäre ich im Leben nicht drauf gekommen (das Teil hat aber beim Einschalten kurze Lebensgeräusche von sich gegeben, einige Augenblicke lang, also dürfte es das bei Dir nicht sein). 

Ich hab es dann mal eben gelötet, aber das habe ich nur gewagt, weil das Teil geschenkt war und kein Risiko bestand... Ansonsten wäre mir auch nur geblieben, was Dir geraten wurde: Fachmann fragen.


----------



## heimhilfe (24 Januar 2010)

*AW: hilfe*

danke für die hilfe er ist halt schrott


----------

